# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  HDD scan

## thanhdung0906

uploaded with imageshack.us

mọi người xem hộ hdd scan như thế này có sao k?

----------


## langocthao

hic sao k thấy ai trả lời vậy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## muanoithatcucom

> mọi người xem hộ hdd scan như thế này có sao k?


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này mình đã trả lời trực tiếp trong tin nhắn ở diễn đàn cho bạn rồi đó.
ổ cứng của bạn đang bị bad nặng rồi đó. bạn để ý đến các mức độ xanh, cam, đỏ. đỏ là mức độ cao nhất, những vùng có chấm đỏ này khi bạn truy cập vào nó có thể sẽ không truy cập được hoặc chậm và có thể dẫn đến treo máy.
bạn nên sao lưu lại dữ liệu và mang ổ cứng đi bảo hành nếu còn bảo hành. không thì bạn phải thay một ổ cứng mới để đảm bảo cho dữ liệu của bạn. 
bạn có thể dùng tạm ổ cứng này bằng cách cắt những phân vùng bị bad đi bằng chương trình acronis trong đĩa boot. 
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

